# Initial OB intake code



## aces78rp (Nov 21, 2007)

What code would I use for the initial OB intake exam?


----------



## tpkeith (Nov 21, 2007)

According to ACOG, if the physician initiates the antepartum record, the visit is included in the global obstetric package.  If the patient is presenting with symptoms and the physician diagnosed the pregnancy & provided minimal counseling, then an E/M code can be charged as long as the antepartum record is not initiated.


----------

